# Carfax Request



## moveonrp (Mar 23, 2007)

If someone has Carfax, would they mind running a report for me. I've always wondered what happened to my old 1987 Stanza which I sold with 224,000 miles on it.

JN1HT21S2HT014436

Please e-mail the results to move[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Did you get any responses?


----------

